# Old Mustard Jar  1920s?



## jskirk (Jul 31, 2011)

I found this old Mustard Jar today it looks like an early screw top form around 1920? almost looks blown . It is embossed  Charles Gulden, Average Capacity 8oz., New York. one of the early Guldens spicy mustard jars


----------



## jskirk (Jul 31, 2011)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Jul 31, 2011)

bottom


----------

